# Walkergate Hospital - Newcastle - August 2012



## Krypton (Aug 1, 2012)

Walkergate Hospital was built in 1888 originally as a hospital for Infectious Diseases. These could be anything from Scarlet Fever to Diptheria, Typhoid to Tuberculosis and later on Polio. During World War 1, injured soldiers that were sent home were housed in two pavilions that were constructed on the East side of the site. Built only as a temporary measure, they were still in use until their demolition in 1979. In the Second World War, the hospital was bombed By 1986, the hospital was contracted to 192, had an ENT Department , Xray Department and a small Theatre. In the latter years, the hospital was mainly used for elderly care and rehabilitation, with major operations being carried out in the RVI, the main hospital in Newcastle. Various parts of the hospital closed down over the years and in March 2011, it was announced that the two remaining wards would shut for the final time in Summer 2011.

The hospital is a series of Victorian Isolated Wards connected via horrible long 1960's corridors that remind me of a tacky Comprehensive School. Most of the equipment has been removed as the closure was slow and pre-planned however a few interesting things still remain, notably the Xray Dept. Although this site is supposed to have 24hr security, there was no one on site and the building has suffered very badly at theft of lead and wiring from inside the buildings. 




























































Ta for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

Some nice shots there, seems a fair bit has been left behind too!

Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

great find and great pics ,,,amazing how these hospitals just leave so much gear behind


----------



## Krypton (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks - 

What i find worrying is all the medical records that should have been destroyed years ago.


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 2, 2012)

The said same thing happened at St lukes Huddersfield mate. Patients from the now demolished Storthes Hall Asylum were put in places like this for rehab and care before being put into the community. And I would imagine the same happened with other Asylums throughout the country. And the inevitable always happens....... Closure!

And as for the records! Shame on the authority 

Nice report mate, and thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 2, 2012)

Great report and nice find, thanks .


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

Liking that place!


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the X-ray equipment.

Records that were supposed to be destroyed Jan 2002...


----------

